# 200sx conversion questions



## Nz200sx (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey guys just picked up a 200sx cheap as, it's tidy but I'm not enjoying the current Auto Ca18det that's in it. It's a bit of a pig really and I'd like to start again running gear wise with it. 

Should I bother with a new Ca18det? (They are pretty much frowned upon where I'm from lol) I've always been keen on the blacktop sr20det. 

Also what am I gonna need for a manual conversion? Clutch and pedal etc, will driveshaft matter depending on engine choice? 

Cheers guys


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

CA18DET frowned upon? Blah! I used have a 240SX (200SX for you) with a CA18 conversion and loved it (although I was going from a KA24E...yuck). I say stick with it. It's different then the comon SR20 (which also makes parts a little harder. I know). But I know I never worried about warping or cracking the block (not that it was easy in the first place). Downside though is the headgasket. Tends to blow easily above 300HP (A few people I know had their blocks o-ringed to help with this problem).

Or, you could make life easy and get a front clip the an SR20 (even a redtop would be fine and easier if you got a manual so all you need to convert is there already).

Jose


----------

